# إشتراطات السلامة في محطات الوقود ومراكز خدمات السيارات



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 يوليو 2009)

إشتراطات السلامة في محطات الوقود والغسيل والتشحيم ومراكز خدمة السيارات

قامت الهيئة السعودية للمواصفات والمقاييس بالتعاون مع الإدارة العامة للدفاع المني
بإعداد مواصفات وإشتراطات عامة 
وقد تبنتها الأمانات والبلديات في المملكة
وعممتها لتطبيقها

وهي تشمل
1- محطات تعبئة الوقود للسيارات
2- مراكز غيار الزيت والمرشحات وإصلاح الإطارات 
3- مراكز خدمة السيارات

والمرفق عبارة عن ملف pdf 

والله الموفق.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 يوليو 2009)

*إشتراطات ورش إصلاح السيارات*

-7 الورش المهنية 

8-7-1 عام:
تنقسم الورش المهنية إلى أربعة أقسام رئيسية: 
8-7-1-1
مراكز خدمة السيارات:
هي مراكز تضم عدد من الورش التي تعمل في إصلاح وخدمات الصيانة لجميع أجزاء السيارات على اختلاف أنواعها. و قد تم ذكر الاشتراطات الخاصة بها في الفصل التاسع، البند (9-7). 8-7-1-2
مراكز الصيانة المتخصصة:
هي المراكز المستقلة و المغلقة، و يتم فيها كافة أعمال الصيانة و الإصلاح للسيارات. 8-7-1-3
الورش الصناعية:
هي الورش التي تعمل في مجال التصنيع و التجميع و التركيب لمنتجات معينة، مثل ورش النجارة و تصنيع الأثاث، و ورش الحدادة و الألومنيوم، وصناعة الأواني الفخارية، و ورش السمكرة و بوية السيارات، و ورش ميكانيكا المعدات الثقيلة. 1.مصانع الخرسانة الجاهزة2.محطات تحلية مياه البحر3.محلات الغاز4.اشتراطات إنشاء أجهزة الاتصالات اللاسلكية التجارية5.المطابع6.المستودعات7.الورش المهنية8.مراكز بيع مواد البناء9.مصانع البلوك10.مراكز تأجير معدات البناء
8-7-1-4
الورش الخفيفة:
هي الورش المنفصلة التي يغلب على طبيعة عملها الصيانة و الإصلاح و التركيب لأجزاء و أجهزة خفيفة و منفصلة، مثل ورش الديكورات، و ورش الإعلانات، و محلات تركيب زجاج السيارات، و ورش تنجيد و تركيب فرش السيارات و محلات بيع و إصلاح إطارات السيارات. 
8-7-2 اشتراطات الموقع و المساحة:
8-7-2-1
لا يصرح بإقامة الورش إلا في المناطق المخصصة لذلك طبقاً للمخطط الهيكلي لمدينة جدة.
8-7-2-2
لا يسمح بإقامة الورش في البدرومات. 
8-7-2-3
مساحة الورش في المخططات المعتمدة تكون طبقاً لما ورد في المخطط. 
8-7-2-4
مراكز الصيانة المتخصصة:

يجب أن يكون الموقع على شارعين زاوية، أحدهما تجاري بعرض لا يقل عن (40) متر.
يجب أن لا يزيد عمق الأرض عن قطعتين معتمدتين.
يجب أن لا يقل طول قطعة الأرض على الشارع التجاري عن (30) متراً.
يجب أن لا يقل بعد الموقع عن مراكز الخدمات المتخصصة و الورش المركزية ومحطات الوقود عن:
(500) متر في نفس الاتجاه.
(500) متر في الاتجاه المقابل، في حالة عدم وجود جزيرة وسطية في الشارع التجاري.
(150) متر في الاتجاه المقابل، في حالة وجود جزيرة وسطية في الشارع التجاري.

يجب ألا تقل المساحة عن (1800) متر مربع.
8-7-2-5
محلات خدمات الإطارات:

يجب أن يكون الموقع على شارع تجاري لا يقل عرضه عن (20) متراً.
يجب أن لا تقل مساحة المحل عن (50) متر مربع.
8-7-2-6
الورش الصناعية:

يجب أن يكون الموقع ضمن مجمعات داخل مخططات الورش أو المناطق الصناعية المعتمدة ضمن المخطط الهيكلي المعتمد لمحافظة جدة.
تكون المساحة طبقاً لما هو معتمد في المخطط الهيكلي المعتمد لمحافظة جدة.
8-7-2-7
الورش الفنية الخفيفة:

يجب أن يكون الموقع على أحد الشوارع التجارية التي لا يقل عرضها عن (30) متراً.
يجب أن تقل المسافة بين كل موقع و آخر له نفس الاستخدام عن (100) متر.
يجب أن لا تقل مساحة الورشة عن (100) متر مربع.
8-7-3 اشتراطات التخطيط و البناء:
8-7-3-1
الحد الأقصـى للارتفاع (8) متر، بما في ذلك الميزانين إن وجد. 
8-7-3-2
الحد الأقصـى للمساحة المبنيـة 50 % . 
8-7-3-3
الحد الأدنى للارتداد الأمامي 6 متر. 
8-7-3-4
الحد الأدنى للارتدادات الجانبيـة و الخلفية (3) ثلاثة أمتار. 
8-7-3-5
يخصص موقف سيارة لكل 70 م2 من إجمالي المسطحات المبنيـة. 
8-7-3-6
يصرح بعمل ميزانين في الورش على أن لا يزيد إجمالي الارتفاع عن (8) متر، بشرط أن يكون استخدامه تابع للدور الأرضي، و يكون مدخله من داخل الطابق الأرضي، و لا يصرح بعمل مداخل منفصلة للميزانين. 
8-7-3-7
يصرح ببناء مكاتب لخدمة النشاط، بحيث لا تزيد مساحة البناء عن 10% من المساحة المبنية. 
8-7-3-8
يجب أن يتم توفير أماكن للتفرغ و التحميل في الورش تتناسب مع نشاط الورشة. 
8-7-3-9
أماكن التفريغ يمكن أن تكون مغطاة و بارتفاع لا يقل عن (5) متر. 
8-7-3-10
يجب أن لا يقل ارتفاع جلسات الشبابيك في الطابق الأرضي في الورش عن (190) سم من سطح الرصيف. 
8-7-3-11
لا يصرح بممارسة النشاط التجاري و العرض بالورش. 
8-7-3-12
يجب أن تفتح الأبواب الرئيسية على الشارع الرئيسي فقط، فيما عدا أبواب الطوارئ، فيمكن أن تفتح على الشوارع الفرعية. 
8-7-3-13
يجب تهيئة الارتدادات جهة الشوارع لتكون مواقف للسيارات، و ليست لاستعمال الورش. 
8-7-3-14
يجب أن يتم تكسية حوائط الورش بمواد غير قابلة لامتصاص الزيوت و سهلة التنظيف. 
8-7-3-15
يجب أن تكون أرضيات الورش من ترابيع الخرسانة أو أي مواد أخرى مناسبة لنوعية النشاط. 
8-7-3-16
يجب أن تكون الأرضيات ذات ميول مناسبة لتسهيل تنظيفها و التخلص من أي سوائل يمكن أن تقع عليها. 
8-7-3-17
يمنع منعاً باتاً تخصيص مكان لسكن العمال داخل الورش. 
8-7-3-18
يجب أن تكون مباني الورش من مواد مقاومة للحريق لفترة لا تقل عن ساعتين. 
8-7-3-19
يبين جدول رقم (8-7-1) بعض الاشتراطات الاسترشادية الخاصة بالورش الفنية الخفيفة. 

8-7-4 اشتراطات السلامة و الوقاية من الحريق:
يجب الالتزام باشتراطات السلامة و الوقاية من الحريق الصادرة من المديرية العامة للدفاع المدني، و ما يستجد عليها من تعديلات – ملحق رقم (3). 

8-7-5 الاشتراطات العامة:
يجب الالتزام بكافة الاشتراطات العامة المذكورة في الفصل الثاني من هذا الدليل. 
جدول رقم (8-7-1)
الورش الخفيفة وبعض الاشتراطات الخاصة بها.​








ملاحظة:
عند دمج أكثر من نشاط يتم تجميع المساحات مثل : ميزان إليكتروني + بنشر وغيار زيوت فإن المساحة اللازمة تكون 150 متر مربع على أن يكون عرض واجهة الورشة كافي لدخول السيارات بدون إعاقة.​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (8 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك د.محمد وزادك من علمه
مشاركة قيمة


----------



## engr.amin (1 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك د.محمد........


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (13 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا دكتور محمد .. وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك .
مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 أكتوبر 2009)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> بارك الله فيك د.محمد وزادك من علمه
> مشاركة قيمة


 
أشكر مرورك أخي مهندس العقاب الهرم

بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 أكتوبر 2009)

ahmedzhelmy قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا دكتور محمد .. وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك .
> مع تحياتي ،،
> د.أحمد زكي


 
جزاك الله خيرا .. أخي الكريم دكتور أحمد .. 
وجعل ما نقوم به جميعا في موازين أعمالنا.. 
وفق الله الجميع لما فيه الخير والسداد.
بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## سمير شربك (18 فبراير 2010)

اهتمام دائم من الدكتور محمد في موضوع السلامة 
شكرا


----------



## المخطط 2003 (6 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------

